# Dirtiest athletes ever : #12-Kirk Hinrich



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

http://sports.aol.com/photos/dirtiest-athletes

AOL has a list of the dirtiest athletes of all time. It has guys like Dale Earnhardt and Conrad Dobler...and Kirk Hinrich. WTF?! They have a picture of Hinrich punching Flip Murray in the junk from game 4 of the current Pistons series.

This is hilarious. Dirtiest ever?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That is kind of ridiculous. Maybe if it were dirtiest athlete of the past week. _Maybe_...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hilarous.

but mentioned up there with the greats, so...

still hilarious.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> hilarous.
> 
> but mentioned up there with the greats, so...
> 
> still hilarious.


It's not hilarious if the refs hear about it and Kirk picks up a couple more ticky-tac fouls because of it.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

not worried about the refs. 
if they didn't listen to pat riley they're not going to listen to a scrub aol list.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> not worried about the refs.
> if they didn't listen to pat riley they're not going to listen to a scrub aol list.


Good point.


----------



## Chitownbulls74 (May 16, 2007)

Its clear from watching the play and seeing that picture that Kirk was simply trying to soften the impact and protect himself a little by raising his arms. Its hilarious that there are so many conspiracy theorists out there whom try to make something out of nothing. 

At least we havent heard all the crying and moaning this postseason about the refereeing that we've heard in the past. Thank God the focus this year has actually been about the great playoff basketball action we've been seeing.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't claim to be an expert in the history of all sports, or even basketball for that matter. But even limiting a list to my familiarity with the NBA - that goes back to about 1986 - I suspect I can list 12 basketball players alone that are "dirtier" than Kirk Hinrich (Hinrich is a little bit dirty, lets face it). 

The following is not necessarily ranked, just in the order they occurred to me:

1. Karl Malone
2. John Stockton
3. Zo
4. Lambeer
5. Rodman
6. Shaq. Yes, Shaq.
7. Deke
8. Oakley
9. James Posey
10. Bruce Bowen
11. Kenyon Martin
12. Kareem Abdul-Jabar
13. Ron Artest
14. Reggie Evans
15. Reggie Miller

Obviously, I'm forgetting lots and lots of dirty players since 1986. Feel free to add to the list. 

For what its worth, it doesn't bother me that Hinrich is on that list. It just isn't very accurate, thats all.


----------



## Chitownbulls74 (May 16, 2007)

Somewhere on your list Xavier Mcdaniels belongs. Along with the entire John Starks era Knicks.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Chitownbulls74 said:


> Somewhere on your list Xavier Mcdaniels belongs. Along with the entire John Starks era Knicks.


Kirk Hinrich making it over at all is ludicrous. John Starks not making it. Equally as bad. Starks was as dirty as they come.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This just shows that the longer you stick around in the playoffs, the more your team and players draw national attention. We've been paying attention ever since the end of the Jordan era, but most of the nation hasn't. Especially with what we've now done this year in the playoffs, the Bulls are now back on the national radar. And now we get good press and bad.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, the writer _did_ use "According to wikipedia.org..." for the Chuck Cecil entry. Thumbs down, AOL guy.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Weeks ago I joked that Kirk was becoming the next bad boy of the NBA, this is too funny


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Obviously, I'm forgetting lots and lots of dirty players since 1986. Feel free to add to the list.


Dennis Awtrey of YOUR Chicago Bulls!

He was special.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

glad to see kirk is taking some pressure off nocioni!


----------



## Chitownbulls74 (May 16, 2007)

He was by no means dirty, but Bill Cartwright took out a lot of players with his sharp elbows.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

dirtiest athletes in sports history... and Kirk Hinrich is in over Juan Marichel... who beat Johnny Roseboro with a bat in the middle of a game...


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Dornado said:


> dirtiest athletes in sports history... and Kirk Hinrich is in over Juan Marichel... who beat Johnny Roseboro with a bat in the middle of a game...


Oh c'mon. That was like one time.:biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

How soon we forget about the Eddy Curry "nut" punch. There's a new sheriff in town...

Captain Kirk "No More Alimony" Hinrich.

Slogan: What is the definition of a faithful husband? One who's alimony checks arrive on time.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Chitownbulls74 said:


> Its clear from watching the play and seeing that picture that Kirk was simply trying to soften the impact and protect himself a little by raising his arms. Its hilarious that there are so many conspiracy theorists out there whom try to make something out of nothing.


There's nothing wrong with a man trying to avoid a facial from another man


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I betcha Kermit Washington would be on Rudy T's list


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I betcha Kermit Washington would be on Rudy T's list


Good one. I had forgotten about that (I'm sure Rudy T hasn't).


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

martynas votes for awvee storey...does nbdl count?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Nate Robinson got into a naked-shower fight with Malik Rose. While physically Nate may have been quite clean at the time, I believe his method was dirty.



> *The “Most Likely to Attack you Naked in the Shower” Award:* Nate Robinson. Can anyone ever really take this award away from him? You can also call this the “Most Out of Control” Award. A chicken with its head cut off doesn’t even do him justice. We need a chicken on ten cups of coffee spiked with greenies that’s also addicted to speed to get its head cut off. Then, you’re finally getting close to Nate Robinson. Except the chicken might have better basketball acumen.
> 
> (If you don’t know the story – last year Malik Rose and Nate Robinson bet on an Eagles-Seahawks game and Rose tried to welsh on the bet since Mcnabb got hurt halfway through. To collect, Nate assaulted him in the shower. That about sums up Nate Robinson)


http://www.wfan.com/pages/370159.php?contentType=4&contentId=425494


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Nate assaulted him in the shower.


Poor Rose must of dropped the soap.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

This list is garbage.. there's so many dirty hockey players to put on a list like this.. and there was what, one? Terrible.. and how on earth is Hinrich on there.. pathetic work.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You guys notice the voting option on the side there? 73,946 votes, Hinrich has 183....LEAST of everyone on the list. My boy Mike Tyson got 40%, and my vote lol. The Intimidator was a stud too. Funny thing is, I actually like a lot of the guys on the list: 

Intimidator
Kirk
Iron Mike
Romo
Rodzilla
The Rocket


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't claim to be an expert in the history of all sports, or even basketball for that matter. But even limiting a list to my familiarity with the NBA - that goes back to about 1986 - I suspect I can list 12 basketball players alone that are "dirtier" than Kirk Hinrich (Hinrich is a little bit dirty, lets face it).
> 
> The following is not necessarily ranked, just in the order they occurred to me:
> 
> ...


Maurice Lucas, Dennis Awtry, Calvin Murphy, Bob Lanier, Xavier McDaniels 

Kermit Washington (not overly dirty, but he his one big oopsy was a big one...)


...and, of course, you can't forget Wendel Ladner...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> You guys notice the voting option on the side there? 73,946 votes, Hinrich has 183....LEAST of everyone on the list. My boy Mike Tyson got 40%, and my vote lol.


I voted Laimbeer, tied for 2nd.


----------



## 3243 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just from basketball:

Bill Laimbeer
Jeff Ruland
Danny Ainge
John Starks
Rick Mahorn
Karl Malone
John Stockton
Bill Hanzlik
Xavier McDaniel
Dennis Awtrey
Kevin Kunnert
Kevin McHale
Jim Loscutoff
Anthony Mason
Dennis Rodman
M.L. Carr
Clyde Lovelette

Kirk Hinrich is a choirboy compared to these players. Today's sports media does not know what a dirty player (regardless of sport) is.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Jameson Curry should be on the list 

Public urination is pretty dirty


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jameson Curry should be on the list
> 
> Public urination is pretty dirty


*Public urination?!!

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIT!!!!*


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Someone must have watched his first NBA game a week ago.


----------

